# Burgerlijke ballen



## Epicure

Hallo,

wat zou dit betekenen?

Hier is de context :
"...het is vegetarische soep, want ik kan geen vlees snijden, laat staan van die _burgerlijke ballen_ draaien"

Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## Frank06

Epicure said:


> Hier is de context :
> "...het is vegetarische soep, want ik kan geen vlees snijden, laat staan van die _burgerlijke ballen_ draaien"


Hebt u iets meer context, ik bedoel dan: wie heeft het geschreven, wanneer etc.
De _ballen _verwijzen naar gehaktballetjes in de soep, _burgerlijk_ lijkt mij bourgeois te zijn, kleinburgerlijk.
Nu, wat er "(klein)burgerlijk" is aan balletjes in de soep, dat zult u dan toch maar eens aan de auteur moeten vragen.

F


----------



## Yfie

Hallo,

Ik voel goed aan wat "burgerlijk" hier betekent, maar het is niet gemakkelijk dit ook uit te leggen, ik ga het toch proberen.

Gehaktballetjes in de soep is volgens mij iets typisch Nederlands! Wie zou er in Nederland soep zonder ballen willen eten... en in dat opzicht dus erg "burgerlijk".

_Burgerlijk _zie ik hier dus als iets pejoratiefs, iets wat erg "commun" is.

De zin heeft voor mij de volgende betekenis:

_Ik kan geen vlees snijden_: je ne peux pas couper de la viande dans le sens : je n'aime pas (j'ai horreur de) couper de la viande.

_Laat staan van die burgerlijke ballen_: et encore moins fabriquer ou malaxer (car c'est avec les mains que ces boulettes sont confectionnées) ces boulettes tout à fait ordinaires.


----------



## Epicure

Bedankt,

ik heb die zin gelezen in een thriller van Lieneke Dijkzeul "De geur van regen"
De personage werd in het begin aangevallen door een moordenaar, en haar arm en hand werden gewond.
Daarom kan ze waarschijnlijk geen vlees snijden.
Ik ben nu ook geneigd te denken dat burgerlijk hier iets pejoratiefs aanduidt, iets dat gewoon is, petit bourgeois dus.
Ik heb vaak gehaktballetjes in Nederland gegeten, maar die uitdrukking nooit gehoord!


----------



## Peterdg

Epicure said:


> Ik heb vaak gehaktballetjes in Nederland gegeten, maar die uitdrukking nooit gehoord!


In België eten we ook vaak soep met balletjes en ik heb de uitdrukking ook nog nooit gehoord; dus, geen zorgen!!!.


----------



## Yfie

Bedankt, Epicure, voor de context. Een nogal bloedige geur van de regen. Onder die omstandigheden lijkt het me inderdaad moeilijk vlees te snijden... groenten trouwens ook!

_Burgerlijke ballen draaien_ als uitdrukking bestaat ook volgens mij niet.

Over ballen en soep gesproken: 
Een tijdje terug kwam ik in een artikel van Hugo Camps het volgende tegen: 
"Dat de grote Leider de Walen in Der Spiegel ook nog effe wegzet als onverbetelijke junks is het onthouden niet waard. Projectie van de eigen verslaving. Altijd balletjes in de soep". 
Ik heb toen overal gezocht wat hij daar wel niet mee zou kunnen bedoelen maar ik ben er tot op heden nog niet achtergekomen....


----------



## elcamarero

Indien dit gaat over de Leider Bart de Wever, dan vermoed ik dat het gaat om zijn 'eetverslaving', gezien zijn corpulente omvang. Hij zou dus altijd stevig eten, vandaar de soep mét balletjes. De schrijver bedoelt dus dat Bart de Wever zelf eigenlijk geen haar beter is dan diegenen die door de Wever verweten worden.


----------



## Peterdg

elcamarero said:


> Indien dit gaat over de Leider Bart de Wever, dan vermoed ik dat het gaat om zijn 'eetverslaving', gezien zijn corpulente omvang. Hij zou dus altijd stevig eten, vandaar de soep mét balletjes. De schrijver bedoelt dus dat Bart de Wever zelf eigenlijk geen haar beter is dan diegenen die door de Wever verweten worden.


Waar haal je dit nu vandaan?


----------



## elcamarero

http://biwako.skynetblogs.be/archive/2010/12/13/letterlijk-bart-de-wever-in-der-spiegel.html

Hier vind je het (vertaalde) interview in Der Spiegel waarnaar Camps verwezen moet hebben. 

Quote De Wever: "We willen ze de hand reiken, ook financieel. Maar wanneer we geld doorsluizen naar Wallonië, moet dat op normale voorwaarden gebeuren. Geld mag toch geen infuus zijn, zoals drugs dat voor een junkie zijn.
We willen ze de hand reiken, ook financieel. Maar wanneer we geld doorsluizen naar Wallonië, moet dat op normale voorwaarden gebeuren. Geld mag toch geen infuus zijn, zoals drugs dat voor een *junkie* zijn."


----------



## Frank06

elcamarero said:


> Indien dit gaat over de Leider Bart de Wever, dan vermoed ik dat het gaat om zijn 'eetverslaving', gezien zijn corpulente omvang. Hij zou dus altijd stevig eten, vandaar de soep mét balletjes. De schrijver bedoelt dus dat Bart de Wever zelf eigenlijk geen haar beter is dan diegenen die door de Wever verweten worden.


Kunnen we a.u.b. Bartje De Wever beschouwen als lichtjes off-topic? Deze thread gaat over burgerlijke ballen, niet over burgerlijke zakken.

Alvast bedankt.

Frank


----------



## Yfie

Sorry,
Ik kom pas net kijken op dit forum en het was beslist mijn bedoeling niet een polemiek te veroorzaken. 
Indertijd werd me gevraagd dit artikel te vertalen maar van de _soep met balletjes_ heb ik niks zinnigs kunnen maken en het verhaal van bovenstaande ballen deed me hier weer aan denken.
Dus nu: over en sluiten maar en terug naar onze burgerlijke ballen.

Nogmaals mijn excuses. 
Yfie


----------

